
Explore 700,000 Unsecured FTP servers - neoromantique
http://exploreftp.host/
======
userbinator
Previous related article (tl;dr: many of these are "unsecured" deliberately):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12523455](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12523455)

It might just be my luck, but the first 4 I got were completely empty.

~~~
neoromantique
>It might just be my luck, but the first 4 I got were completely empty.

It depends on luck, and there are indeed many empty ones. But I have found
both full of content(Photos, Music, Films, and software sources), and even
some servers where(even though I shouldn't) I could write or edit data.

------
atdt
The servers on this list allow anonymous logins, which is not the same as
being unsecured.

~~~
neoromantique
Not all of them are deliberate.

~~~
codnee
Still doesn't mean they are insecure. As long as they only allow read access.

~~~
neoromantique
Some allow write.

------
chadscira
Heres a easier version
[http://s.codepen.io/icodeforlove/debug/KgggqA](http://s.codepen.io/icodeforlove/debug/KgggqA)

------
minxomat
Nice work. Maybe add a link to ftp:x.x.x.x to open in a new tab for further
exploration.

~~~
neoromantique
Added.

------
neoromantique
Currently only accessible through google dns until it propagates further.

~~~
joshmn
Propagates, but 504.

~~~
minxomat
Turns out HN is a really effective DDoS (jk).

~~~
neoromantique
Back online, had to cut off the directory listing for each one of them
unfortunately, but as a bonus now it's much faster.

